# John Quick



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 26, 2006)

John Quick, English Presbyterian minister, was born in 1636 and died on April 29, 1706 (300 years ago). 

He was the author of _Synodicon in Gallia Reformata: or the Acts, Decisions, Decrees, and Canons of those famous National Councils of the Reformed Churches in France_; _Icones Sacrae Gallicanae_ (concerning French Huguenots); and _Icones Sacrae Anglicanae_ (concerning English Puritan divines). 

Does anyone know where these works can be obtained?

There is a helpful article about Rev. Quick and the French Huguenot Claude Brousson found here.


----------



## MW (Jul 26, 2006)

Andrew, I obtained mine from Good Books:

http://members.aol.com/goodbooks7/

See the Calvinism section. Warning, numerous pages are missing.

[Edited on 7-27-2006 by armourbearer]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> Andrew, I obtained mine from Good Books:
> 
> http://members.aol.com/goodbooks7/
> ...



Thanks for this tip concerning the _Synodican_, Rev. Winzer! Curt Daniel is a good resource. I would also like to find the _Icones_ as well.

"Numerous pages are missing." Hmmm.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 24, 2006)

From Thomas M'Crie the Younger's _Annals of English Presbytery_ (1872), pp. 285-286:



> _Quick's Icones Anglicane MS._
> 
> This interesting manuscript is preserved, though in a very dilapidated and mouldering condition, in Dr Williams' library, formerly situate in Red-Cross Street, now in Queen Square, London. It is entitled, "Icones Sacrae Anglicanae, or The Lives and Deaths of severalls Eminent English Divines, Ministers of the Gospel, Pastors of Churches, and Professors of Divinity in our own and foreign Universitys. A work never before extant. 2 Tim. 4, 5. Heb. 6, 12. Heb. 13, 7. Performed by John Quick, min[ister] of ye Gospel." This is accompanied by other two volumes in folio, one of which is entitled "Icones Sacrae Gallicanae, being a History of the Lives of five-and-thirty eminent French Divines, Pastors, and Professors in the Reformed Church and Universities of France." The three volumes are written out in a fair hand, carefully prepared for the press. Prefixed are some poetical pieces, congratulating the author on the appearance of his work. They appear to have been written about the year 1691, but, though the author's death did not take place till 1706, they were never published. Probably they came into the hands of Dr Daniel Williams, who preached his funeral sermon. Dr Calamy had access to these manuscripts, and has made ample use of them (see Calamy's Account, p. 230). Mr Quick was a descendant of the Huguenots, and hence the interest he took in the Reformed Church of France. He was the author of "Synodicon in Gallia Reformata, or a History of the French Reformed Synods." Settled first at Brixton, in Devon, he came to London, and continued to labour there for several years, chiefly in a meeting-house in Bartholomew Lane, near the ruins of St Bartholomew's Church, where, through a low gateway, still extant, the martyrs were led to the stake at Smithfield. Strange, that the name of that blessed apostle should be so mixed up with scenes of massacre, martyrdom, and ejectment!


----------

